# New and have a live rock question



## Coltonetherton (Aug 19, 2010)

Okay so I live in Arizona and I looked on craigslist for some people to buy live rock from (which my manager recommended I do, I work at Petsmart btw) and I found 2 guys in my area. One says he has 10 years of experience and has about 8-10 pounds for $30 and the other guy has about 100+ pounds for $2 a pound. Both have been in an established tank for atleast a year. The 8-10 are in a 5 gal bucket with circulation and the 100+ are in the guys tank. 


Just trying to decide who to go to. Any suggestions? 

Oh and I have a 14 gal biocube (got it pretty cheap from work).


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Im not sure how many pounds you need but either is a good deal, id buy from the tank not a bucket with a powerhead in there. Im not sure how LR works but id think the healthier stuff would be in the tank.


----------



## Joey305 (Aug 15, 2010)

Considering the price per pound is cheaper for the tank rock and tank rock would in theory be better Id go for the tank rock.


----------



## Coltonetherton (Aug 19, 2010)

Ya that's what I was thinking. But the tank guy is like 30 minutes away and the other is like 5. And the 8-10 was in an established tank for 4 years and the guy has 10 years experience so I was thinking it'd be worth it to have a good connection that knows alot and is really close invade something happens?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Coltonetherton said:


> Ya that's what I was thinking. But the tank guy is like 30 minutes away and the other is like 5. And the 8-10 was in an established tank for 4 years and the guy has 10 years experience so I was thinking it'd be worth it to have a good connection that knows alot and is really close invade something happens?


have you checked them out in person? take a white light flashlight with you. itll help you decide, the tank stuff will look better then the bucket stuff. as long as its alive either in your case would be fine, but sometimes the drive is well worth it.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

One thing I have learned after being in this hobby for a few years is when you can find and get good live rock at a good price jump on it. One thing to look for when buying LR make sure it not just base rock. Nothing wrong with base rock, but real LR is more porous and it will give you a place for bacteria to grow.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

trouble93 said:


> One thing I have learned after being in this hobby for a few years is when you can find and get good live rock at a good price jump on it. One thing to look for when buying LR make sure it not just base rock. Nothing wrong with base rock, but real LR is more porous and it will give you a place for bacteria to grow.


I agree with this 100% perfect. I would take a light down there and check out both sets of LR. If they were good I would take the 100 pounds. $200 bucks for 100 lbs of good rock is a steal!


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

If you plan on staying in this hobby for more then 15 minute at some point you will need more live rock at some time. I have two vats going right now with LR that I have just picked up along the way.


----------



## Coltonetherton (Aug 19, 2010)

I checked out the 8-10 but ended up being 4 so he gave me that for $5. And the guy with the 100+ didn't have any pieces smaller than like 15 pounds so they wouldn't fit in my tank that well


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

1 1/2 lbs per gallon is about your minimum. Personally, I'd recommend 2 lbs per gallon. It's your primary biological filtration and is best not to skimp on it. Also, $2 per pound is a good price. If it's coming from an established tank, even better. Good luck!


----------

